# Ambrosia Maple bowl



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

I made this bowl today while waiting for the rain to stop so I could cut the grass. It's 11 1/2" x 3 1/2". Added some fine texture here and there with a sorby tool. Little bit on center of bottom was done with a wagner tool. If you would have seen the blank before I started you never would have believed this bowl was hiding inside. Looked like a real plain jane piece of wood. Those are the ones you have to watch out for.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## JohnInTexas (Apr 1, 2014)

Sure is nice, thanks for sharing! What finish did you use?


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

John, 
I normally put on 3-4 coats of lacquer, the. Buff it once it's dry.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## Lilty (Dec 20, 2006)

Very nice texturing


----------



## jomarra (Nov 7, 2012)

Beautiful bowl, Mike.


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

Nice looking bowl as usual Mike.


----------



## Bonanza35 (Jan 20, 2011)

Really nice, Mike. The texturing adds a great touch to an already beautiful bowl.


----------



## bigcouger (Jan 4, 2012)

Nice looking bowl :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

Love it!

Looks like the inside rim curls under a little, too -- makes grabbing the popcorn/M&Ms/peanuts easier :yes:


----------



## tom d (Oct 23, 2013)

what speed on that sorry for the rim? Really like the bowl


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

tom d said:


> what speed on that sorry for the rim? Really like the bowl


Tom, 
If you're asking what speed I was at when texturing the rim, it was around 300rpms. Most of the texturing tools need to run pretty slow, or you'll just tear up the wood.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## guglipm63 (Feb 27, 2013)

very nice Mike. another question, do you have all your sanding done before texturing? TIA


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

guglipm63 said:


> very nice Mike. another question, do you have all your sanding done before texturing? TIA


Not necessarily. I finish sand the area to be textured, sometimes before the rest is sanded. I will usually do the backside of the bowl to completion except for the foot having to be turned off at the very end. Then I'll flip it around and do the inside to completion. Then I'll flip it one more time and mount it in a set of bowl jaws and turn the tenon off and finish the bottom.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## Drac (Mar 26, 2014)

Very nice.

Jim


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

Beautiful as always, Mike.


----------



## Travico (Dec 25, 2012)

Whenever I get as good as you, I am going to quit my JOB!!!


----------



## Hwood (Oct 21, 2011)

another nice one guy


----------



## Daniel Jechura (Dec 17, 2012)

witch sorby texturing tool? very nice bowl


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Daniel Jechura said:


> witch sorby texturing tool? very nice bowl


Daniel,
I have the large (normal) size Sorby tool that comes with three different cutters. The one used here was the cutter with the largest straight cut teeth. When you hold the tool so the line of the teeth is perpendicular to what your are texturing, it gives you the small strain lines.
Mike


----------



## d.frana (Dec 15, 2010)

Very nice work.


----------



## gus1962 (Jan 9, 2013)

Beautiful wood bowl. Nicely sanded and polished. Excellent attention to details. Superb!


----------

